# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Alien: Covenant", horror sci-fi film, Ridley Scott, 2017, USA

## Airicist

alienuniverse.com

facebook.com/alienanthology

twitter.com/AlienAnthology

"Alien: Covenant" on Wikipedia

"Alien: Covenant" on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

Alien: Covenant | Official Trailer

Published on Feb 28, 2017




> The path to paradise begins in hell.
> 
> Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created, with ALIEN: COVENANT, a new chapter in his groundbreaking ALIEN franchise. The crew of the colony ship Covenant, bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy, discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world. When they uncover a threat beyond their imagination, they must attempt a harrowing escape.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Artificial Intelligence Goes Rogue in 'Alien: Covenant'"

by Tereza Pultarova
May 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Alien: Covenant | Meet Walter | 20th Century FOX

Published on Mar 10, 2017




> Introducing Walter, the latest synthetic by Weyland-Yutani. Created to serve. Intelligence powered by AMD, Ryzen and Radeon.
> Discover yours at: meetwalter.com
> 
> Walter is the world’s most advanced synthetic companion, designed to help you achieve a better human experience. Each model is individually calibrated to serve its owner’s unique set of needs and preferences.
> 
> Conceived by Ridley Scott and 3AM, directed by Luke Scott, and produced by RSA Films.
> 
> Ridley Scott returns to the universe he created, with ALIEN: COVENANT, a new chapter in his groundbreaking ALIEN franchise. The crew of the colony ship Covenant, bound for a remote planet on the far side of the galaxy, discovers what they think is an uncharted paradise, but is actually a dark, dangerous world. When they uncover a threat beyond their imagination, they must attempt a harrowing escape.


"Meet Walter, the 'World's Most Advanced Synthetic Companion' From 'Alien: Covenant'"
20th Century Fox Partners With AMD on Beautiful, Eerie Branded Content Film

by Ann-Christine Diaz
Mar 10, 2017

----------

